# keep your saw away from that tree !!!



## The Count (Oct 14, 2010)

hello, 
long ago,maybe 20 years ago, there was an old dude with a weird chainsaw; with funny broad metal handles way apart from the powerhead....
anyway he was cutting into an old acacia tree.
wasn`t that big, maybe 30-40 cm diameter.
what was fun to watch were the sparks that came out from time to time.....it ruined the chain and I suppose the whole day for the poor guy...

any tough nut to crack in your experience?


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like Sir Count hit some metal in the tree with an old 2 man saw, (broad handles).


How do y'all cut trees in the dark???


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 14, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Sounds like Sir Count hit some metal in the tree with an old 2 man saw, (broad handles).
> 
> 
> How do y'all cut trees in the dark???



Spit Rockstar on your second comment. Goona try to rep ya.


----------



## The Count (Oct 14, 2010)

I actually gave it a lot of thought before posting this for I know how it sounds...
nop, it was no metal; the tree was old, dry and with lots of knots and it was the wood alone that sparked; that tough material.
Unbelievable huh ?
sawing in the dark ? must be an emergency cut; I would do it with my petzl frontlight.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 16, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Sounds like Sir Count hit some metal in the tree with an old 2 man saw, (broad handles).
> 
> 
> How do y'all cut trees in the dark???



I have had sparks when cutting dead, dry locust - no metal and it doesn't have to be all that dark to see them.

Harry K


----------



## The Count (Oct 16, 2010)

locust tree :Any of a number of tree species in the genera Gleditsia or Robinia
acacia is in latin robinia pseudoacacia. that`s what I was talking about.
they are fron the same family with soy beans, pea and beans.

I knew I`ve seen sparks and no metal; thanks man for confirming


----------



## Arky217 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have cut small diameter oak for firewood that had been standing dead for who knows how long up on a rocky ridge.
It was almost as if it were petrified.
Sparks were apparent even in bright daylight and it didn't take very long to dull the chain.


----------



## joesawer (Oct 17, 2010)

Spin a chain at night and you will see sparks even when you are not cutting any wood.
Black locust is tough and hard wood. It is about the toughest and hardest you will find in North America.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2010)

Cutting dry madrone at night will throw so many sparks you'll be reaching for the fire extinguisher.


----------



## sneno77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> I would do it with my petzl frontlight.



Those are great lights. I finished up cutting a load of wood tonight by the light of one. Hadn't tried it before, but I was impressed. A guy could work all night w/ one of those lights on. Puts a nice light right where you need it all the time. Didn't feel the least bit unsafe running my saw in the inky blackness w/ that bright light shining at the cut.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 21, 2010)

I did some cutting in South Africa to help out doing some fencing.
Both the long and short thorn acacia is a bastard, and eats chains.
Didn't see sparks too much though, was kinda busy trying not to get shreded by all the Fangs on the stupid trees. 

I didn't realize Acacia grew in Romania. 

I get visible sparks off of most of the Maple, Red Oak, Elm, and Cherry when I'm cutting around here, mostly because of all the sand in the bark.
Get away from the sandy soil and it's not as frequently seen.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## The Count (Oct 21, 2010)

well, I don`t know if it is the same acacia from elsewhere; i guess that`s why they have latin name; the popular name can mislead you; even in Romania we have lots of names for the same species. therefore: the original acacia that started the thread was an robinia pseudoacacia 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinia_pseudoacacia

you know it as black locust. we have lots of entire forests of them. I have even a jar of honey from that tree. very desired among bee keepers.

and we have gleditsia triacanthos that you know as honey locust

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_locust

it has nastier thorns


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 21, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> well, I don`t know if it is the same acacia from elsewhere; i guess that`s why they have latin name; the popular name can mislead you; even in Romania we have lots of names for the same species. therefore: the original acacia that started the thread was an robinia pseudoacacia
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinia_pseudoacacia
> 
> ...




We have both the Black and Honey Locust here. Tough on a chain but not near as bad as hornbeam or some Osage.
Dadgum Honey locust will leave more more blood than saw chips on the ground though..I hate 'em.

I thought you meant true acacia.










The large thorn variety isn't bad, the short thorn acacia is just a nightmare.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## The Count (Oct 21, 2010)

well, english is my second language and it took me a while to straighten things up.



all in all, Romania is 45 degrees from the equator therefore I think everything is just like everywhere else.
just maybe in the last few years a touch of tropical plants emerged, man planted and somehow survived....


boy when you say acacia, you speak volumes....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Acacia_species


----------



## KD57 (Oct 21, 2010)

The only way I will drop a Honey Locust is w/ a dozer. Those things are nasty to work around.


----------



## The Count (Oct 21, 2010)

yes but it is a beautiful tree. I spread lots of seeds on my land in remote places to encourage them to grow....and the fruit is good to eat; I have seen some similar fruits in supermarket, just smaller and thicker


----------



## Slamm (Oct 23, 2010)

I've had river birch throw a good amount of sparks due to either the mineral it pulls up and/or the sand in the the bark, but either way more sparks have come off of those trees than any other for me, and they aren't even really very hard, but they will dull a chain with the mineral they pull.

Sam


----------



## bitzer (Oct 23, 2010)

I've seen sparks in hickory, ironwood, locust and probably others. Also some willows I have cut near to rivers and lakes seem to pull a lot of abrasives into them and dull the #### out of chains right away. Kinda like what Slamm was talking about. 


Run a saw at night and you will see sparks. Its kind of like shooting a gun at night. You know its not right, but it sure is fun!


----------



## MURT (Nov 21, 2010)

my old boss told me a story about a guy he worked with, cutting honey locust one day a thorn went into his eye and blinded him forever. has kept me cautious around them since!

ps are those giraffes friendly dinger? i suppose if they let you stand on their head we could give up this saddle-and-spikes crap


----------



## joesawer (Nov 27, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> I've seen sparks in hickory, ironwood, locust and probably others. Also some willows I have cut near to rivers and lakes seem to pull a lot of abrasives into them and dull the #### out of chains right away. Kinda like what Slamm was talking about.
> 
> 
> Run a saw at night and you will see sparks. Its kind of like shooting a gun at night. You know its not right, but it sure is fun!





Who said its not right?


----------

